# amh



## shasha (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi girls
I did an egg share in feb but only produced 5 eggs. I gave it away and waiting to go for my own cycle. For those who did the AMH, how many periods/ bleeds/month did you wait before you tested. Thanks


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi hun, 

I had 6 months between my last cycle and my AMH test, which was my choice as I needed a break. 

Has the clinic said you need to have this done even though you donated all your eggs??

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I was told I had to wait for my second period after stopping the drugs, and do the test on day 2-5 of the second period.
What's all this day 18 business Kate?!!! Honestly, they tell everyone something different...  
Well, all I can says is: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh!
I'd better phone the Lister on Monday and ask them what their opinion is THAT day!  
Cos if I can get it done sooner I'd like to do that. Well, obviously...
xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

What day did they say to you Miranda? I was told by Dr O that the AMH can be done on ANY day of the cycle, unlike the LH and FSH and E2. Which is why I said that if you have to wait til next cycle to get it done, get it done towards the middle, so by the time the results come back in (5-10 days) you wont have long til you will be able to start the pill! 

But Obviously if Lister say have it done on day blah blah, go with them!!!

Does that make sense??

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

They said day 2-5! WTF?
Honestly, you just don't know what to think!
I'll ring them anyway, see if I can get it done this month. The sooner the better!
xxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Girls
I am feelin a little   but what is AMH? just gathering info fo when I start egg share with Lister.
Hi Miranda I think I have spoken to you before on egg donation infworld.co ( my  name is honeybee).

Good luck kataeg I read a lot of your posts and seeing how your treatment is going will help me understand what I shall do although I will not start until june/July 

mitch 
xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Honeybee!
Yes, we've spoken on ivfworld - this site is so much better! Much less restrictive.

The AMH is a test of ovarian reserve - ie how many eggs you've got left, really. If everything's come back fine but you've had a poor response to the stim drugs they want to know why, and it might be that you have aged ovaries. Crossing my fingers I haven't...


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Miranda, I think they are saying 2-5 cos they want to test LH and FSH, BUT if you have had that done recently there should be no need to check it again (mine were done in December and that was ok) It will be more cost, so see if you can get it done without those. 

Dr O def said that AMH can be done anywhere in the cycle, as I was waiting to start (AF was 5 days late!) and he said why are you waiting, come in tomorrow, which I did!! 

I'd give them a ring hun, just say af was a month late so you want to get it done ASAP!! (I would!!)


Mitch, dont read my posts hun I will make you even more  !!! Good luck what clinic are you at??
xxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Kateag
I shall be having treatment at Lister. I have to wait for my 2nd hiv test which will not be done til may and also my chrom test. I shall be seeing the consultant at Lister on 20 April. 
I can not wait to start. I live in Denmark as my dh is in forces, so will have to travel back and forth. I was wondering whether I would get my drugs early as it can take a few days to receive anything in the post. How many weeks after your initial appointment did you start the pill for match up?
I have so many questions but am trying to see how others are doing and the length of time it takes to gauge how it will be for me,  
mitch
xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I got my drugs very early, so i'm sure you'll be OK. They were sitting on my shelf, taunting me for ages!

I had my first appt in September, then had all the tests, then started the pill in January - its the 12 weeks you have to wait for the second HIV that takes the time, rather than anything else, as they can match nearly everyone in the blink of an eye.


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi mitch 

im currently at lister on my first eg share ivf cycle. if you look at my profile attatched to my response to you it will show you dates of each stage ive gone through hope this helps. 
  i had my first consultation in november including blood tests etc so this should give you some idea. lister match you up while on pill. i was on pill for longer than you would normally be on it thuogh cos of my recipients af due dates. my e/c is hopefully next fri (30th) if all continues to go aswel as it is at the moment with stimms.

good luck stay in touch Jeanette.

i have alsways wanted to visit Denmark your so lucky i had 2 penpals out there but we lost touch.


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Miranda7 and Jeanette, have had the other bloods all done ready for my consultation as I wanted the go ahead to happen quickly. I am unable to start before june though as my children are at school and I do not want to disturb their lives if I can help it. It is quite nerve racking sitting around waiting for my first appointment in case something hidden is found that can deny me treatment.

I hope that they will start me in june on the pill and match me quite quickly after that.

I noticed that blackbird had said she had waited for a while and had to rego for her tests again, as she did not chase them up and was not matched  
(I hope I am correct), how pushy do you have to be? 

Denmark is a really lovely country and it was not how I expected it to be. They have a good healthcare system over here so there is no waiting around for anything. They are brilliant for social activites here too it is very different from being in the U.K.

The only down fall for me is that you do not get a lot of choice. The supermarkets are so small compared to England. You may have a choice of two brands.  If you have an open mind you will enjoy it.  

hear from you soon and good luck with your treatment
mitch
x


----------



## shasha (Aug 23, 2006)

hiya
DH partner wanted the AMH done because he thinks I panick too much. Well given that I produced 10 eggs last year (5 mature) and only 6 (5 mature) this feb, I think I need to have it done. I really want to donate at some point, so knowing where my ovaries are is a good idea. Lena did say that it needs to be done on day 3. I will have it done and start the pill on the same day. God knows what life has instore for me-having a bad day. take care


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hmm, very strange, I had it done on day 32 I think, as af was late, and it arrived that evening as Dr O said it could be done anytime in the cycle. 

Good luck xxxx


----------

